# [SOLVED]Compiz-Fusion 0.7.8 nie działa dekorator okien

## Pryka

Witam, przed chwilą zaktualizowałem compiz-fusion do wersji 0.7.8 i mam spory problem w związku z tym bo zdechł mi dekorator okien Emerald, w ogóle nie ma obramowania w oknach, włącza się dopiero jak przerzucę się spowrotem na GTK Window Decorator

Ktoś wie co z tym począć?Last edited by Pryka on Sat Jan 10, 2009 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gall

Odpal compiza poprzez fusion-icons.

----------

## Pryka

od zawsze tak robie

----------

## n0rbi666

Głupie pytanie - compiz-fusion skompilowany z USE=emerald ?

----------

## gall

Czy ja wiem czy głupie? Ja bym spytał czy masz skompilowane x11-wm/emerald i to nie jest żart. Coś się pozmieniało w compiz-fusion wcześniej było to zintegrowane teraz oddzielnie .

----------

## n0rbi666

gall - flaga emerald do compiz-fusion pociąga za sobą samo emerald jako zależność, więc tak jest wygodniej i bardziej gentoo-way   :Wink: 

----------

## gall

Co racja to racja.

----------

## Pryka

he dzięki, flaga emerald pomogła, trochę mnie to dziwi, bo wcześniej jej nie miałem i compiz ciągnął jako zależność emerald'a, a teraz został on w starej wersji i dlatego się nie uruchamiał.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).

----------

